# Job change within first year with EU Blue Card



## ASinghnl

Dear Community,

I am working in France for last 6 months and I am on EU blue card. I am aware that the general rule states that one has to work with same employer for 1-2 years before changing the job. However, in my case I cannot continue to work with my present employer. I do have an offer and would like to make a switch.

My question is, has someone else been in similar situation? what was the procedure? Is it even possible?

Please do share your input.

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges

Take a look at this page from Service Public Autorisation de travail d'un étranger salarié en France

The EU blue card is considered a sub category of the French Passeport Talent. 

Under the category of Passeport Talent it states:
Votre carte de séjour _passeport talent_ vous permet d'exercer l'activité professionnelle ayant justifié sa délivrance. Vous n'avez pas besoin d'autorisation de travail.
So it looks like you're consider eligible to work as long as the job is within the same type of activity as that for which your EU blue card was issued.


----------



## ASinghnl

Bevdeforges said:


> Take a look at this page from Service Public Autorisation de travail d'un étranger salarié en France
> 
> The EU blue card is considered a sub category of the French Passeport Talent.
> 
> Under the category of Passeport Talent it states:
> Votre carte de séjour _passeport talent_ vous permet d'exercer l'activité professionnelle ayant justifié sa délivrance. Vous n'avez pas besoin d'autorisation de travail.
> So it looks like you're consider eligible to work as long as the job is within the same type of activity as that for which your EU blue card was issued.


Thank you for your reply. The activity is still within R&D, the salary status and the cadre status remain unchanged. Therefore, it should be fine


----------

